# heading out off bribie sunday 12th. keen for some company



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Ill be hitting bribie on sunday after my good session there mid week. Ill be there by 5:15 and fishing till the bite goes off  

hope to see a few familiar faces and maybe some new ones

Lee


----------

